# Winter Aconite Bulbs



## bluegrassbees (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in Northern Kentucky and have a planting of these under a large oak. I do see a few bees on them but they go more for the crocus and snowdrops. And be assured they are small. I planted 100 and you still have to walk out there to see them. Crocus have been the best performers for me.

I'm pretty sure you can't grow them where you are though. not enough winter. As I recall, you can't even grow daffodils there? Other than the paper white types that are not cold hardy.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not sure what we can grow here. They do sell the bulbs at the local garden stores.
I will be experimenting with the daffodils, winter snowdrops, paper whites, etc. Some are the late bulbs so 
will grow in our mild winter environment. Some are growing now. Maybe they can overwinter to bloom in the
early Spring time.


Daffodils growing?:


----------



## bluegrassbees (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, those do appear to be daffodils. I know the paper white types come back reliably in the central San Joaquin valley where I grew up. Regular trumpet daffodils require some winter chilling to come back every year. Any bulb from the store has probably been pre-chilled so it will grow next spring. It's the coming back year after year that might be problematic. 

Good luck


----------



## Kofu (Jan 26, 2011)

We have a heavy layer of Winter Aconite in the yard next to our house, and the bees are all over it when it blooms in February and early March. Over the past six years with the bees pollinating it, it has spread over half the yard.

It's a 'spring ephemeral' plant, which means it fades out, drops its seed in April, and bides its time until next year while the trees leaf out and other plants take over the space. I think it spreads mostly by seed.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

We have paper whites growing all winter long starting from late Autumn here.
They're blooming nicely now sending tall sturdy stalks with clusters of white flowers on top.
The cool winter days seem to stretch the blooming time a bit. Sadly, I haven't seen a single bee on
them maybe the patch is still too small to be worth while to the bees. I've planted 100 daffodil bulbs late last Autumn and
an unknown quantity of crocus 2 years ago expanding with more little side bulbs this year. This is also a sign that our Spring
is coming earlier than usual this year. The daffodils have been chilling in the ground for almost 2 and a half months now. Looks like our arctic winter chills do stimulate them to grow perhaps blooming later on too. While the paper whites are blooming right now
behind them are the Spring blooming crocus and daffodils just sprouting their tips out of the ground. Yes, it is still consider cold to us though the
bulbs don't mind at all. Can you tell which is which?


Growing now: Crocus, Daffodils and paper whites.


----------

